# Is black walnut safe?



## RedLab (Aug 12, 2013)

One of the farms I hunt in was planted with black walnut by the Ministry of Natural Resources, I guess walnut was almost extinct at one point. They planted the whole farm in black walnut and pine. The land owner wants to remove all the walnut that is not straight. He said I can take as much as I want. My question is is it safe to burn. I have heard it can be toxic. What's the scoop on this? Thanks Rich.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 12, 2013)

I sure have never heard of any safety concerns about black walnut. Well, except don't be under it when it drops.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 12, 2013)

Smells great when working with and burning. Makes a boat load of ash. Medium quality heat.


----------



## schlot (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe he was talking that it is toxic or at least hard to grow some plants near black walnuts?


----------



## rdust (Aug 12, 2013)

I've heard the root system can be toxic to other plants but never an issue with burning the wood.  I did a quick search and something called "juglone"? causes the issue.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Aug 12, 2013)

rdust said:


> I've heard the root system can be toxic to other plants but never an issue with burning the wood. I did a quick search and something called "juglone"? causes the issue.


Exactly. I have 25-30 black walnut on my property. Not much grows under them. Well grass does. Burns great when seasoned 2 years. Get as much as you can, great aroma burning it.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 12, 2013)

No problem burning it as far as being toxic. Other plants dont like growing under walnut trees. The ones that grow in my neck of the woods will keep you much warmer splitting and stacking them than burning them in a stove tho.


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 12, 2013)

Splits super easy, burns fine.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 12, 2013)

Walnut should be no problem to burn. It is allelopathic, which means that it is toxic to other plants grown under or near it. 

I remember years ago burning some left over furniture grade Black Walnut. Had great hot and long lasting coals.


----------



## RedLab (Aug 12, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> Walnut should be no problem to burn. It is allelopathic, which means that it is toxic to other plants grown under or near it.
> 
> I remember years ago burning some left over furniture grade Black Walnut. Had great hot and long lasting coals.


----------



## Applesister (Aug 12, 2013)

Some exotic hardwoods are toxic in the manner of inhaling sawdust fibers and splinters can cause festering of the skin. I have experienced this with Lacewood and I do seem to remember something about Black Walnut. But nothing to do with burning.
Poison Ivy is the only wood/plant I know of that you cannot inhale the smoke while its burning.
There have been lots of threads on here and other tree forums about burning walnut.


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 12, 2013)

Applesister said:


> Some exotic hardwoods are toxic in the manner of inhaling sawdust fibers and splinters can cause festering of the skin. I have experienced this with Lacewood and I do seem to remember something about Black Walnut. But nothing to do with burning.
> Poison Ivy is the only wood/plant I know of that you cannot inhale the smoke while its burning.
> There have been lots of threads on here and other tree forums about burning walnut.


Sawdust of nut bearing trees is toxic. Some say Oak is as well.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have, cut, split, stack, and burn lots of black walnut without any problem whatsoever....


----------



## nrford (Aug 13, 2013)

Walnut dust can be toxic to horses. If nut bearing tree dust toxic I should be dead! I've been around walnut, hickory, and tons and tons of oak dust for years .


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, juglone will kill some plants, tomatoes and rhubarb among them, and I've consistently heard that walnut sawdust can't be used around horses because it irritates their hooves and can lame them.  Those are the only issues I've ever heard of.


----------



## Mitch Newton (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope it's ok, I've got two cords of it ready to go for this year.


----------



## Ehouse (Aug 13, 2013)

If there's some good stems and sizable limbs, save them for furniture, or turning wood and split the rest.  Worth a lot to the right person.


----------



## schlot (Aug 13, 2013)

Mitch Newton said:


> I hope it's ok, I've got two cords of it ready to go for this year.


Um...I take that back, it is toxic and you should give it away. In fact I..er the authorities will be over soon in a blue F150 with Iowa license plates to haul it away for you.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't eat the wood!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 13, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> Sawdust of nut bearing trees is toxic. Some say Oak is as well.


 
That is why we force ourselves to not eat the sawdust.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 13, 2013)

Forgot. Welcome to the forum RedLab.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 13, 2013)

RedLab said:


> One of the farms I hunt in was planted with black walnut by the Ministry of Natural Resources, I guess walnut was almost extinct at one point. They planted the whole farm in black walnut and pine. The land owner wants to remove all the walnut that is not straight. He said I can take as much as I want. My question is is it safe to burn. I have heard it can be toxic. What's the scoop on this? Thanks Rich.


I'm confused.  Black walnut doesn't grow that straight.  In any case, from a guy with more than his fair share of walnut, it Creates wood gas faster than other woods.  It's fine to burn, but a full load of walnut is a sure recipe for back puffing, when going for a long slow burn in my stove.  I mix it with other woods, and its fine.


----------



## basod (Aug 13, 2013)

Rotenone is the chemical in the nut husk that is very effective at culling old farm ponds of undesirable fish species.
 As for the wood I believe the dust concern is the higher levels of silica in hickory&walnut that would raise respiratory concern


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2013)

The walnut is dangerous and should not be burned. It should be shipped freight pre-paid to the Manassas, VA Fed-Ex Freight terminal c/o Brotherbart for appropriate safe disposal.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 13, 2013)

Its not safe around my Granberg mill,table/band saws,massive Coronet wood lathe,or planes,gouges & chisels either.


----------



## Wood Duck (Aug 13, 2013)

Lots of things are toxic in the right quantities, and I wouldn't be surprised if Black Walnut is one of them. However, I doubt you will ever experience any toxicity problems by cutting, processing, and burning black walnut. The toxic dose is probably huge compared to the very small amount of exposure you'll get while making firewood. Don't eat too much at once.

I think it is a pretty decent firewood. I haven't noticed the fast off-gassing that Joful noted. There are plenty of straight Black Walnut growing around here, but lots of crooked ones too.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 13, 2013)

Black Walnut fine saw/sanding dust is not necessarily toxic to the skin but can be irritating to the nose & throat  with prolonged exposure.Didnt bother me 30 yrs ago but can be a nuisance some days now with coughing & sneezing,so I always wear respirator/dust mask even when working it outdoors.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 14, 2013)

Wood Duck said:


> I think it is a pretty decent firewood. I haven't noticed the fast off-gassing that Joful noted.


Likely a bigger issue in a cat stove, as I only have trouble when I shut down the air real tight.  A full load of walnut really drives the cat into over-temp (think 1800F!), and will usually cause some back puffing, when I shut the air down tight.  Again, just mix with other woods, and its fine.  Since non-cats can't be shut down that tight, it's probably not an issue for them.


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 14, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Don't eat the wood!



I believe the smoke from black walnut turns people into zombies.  Beware!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2013)

Soylent Green is Black Walnut!!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

If you wanted to see some walnut dust, you should've been with me when we cut this 36" diameter down and milled it on the spot!!  Had enough sawdust from the Woodmizer sawmill to fill several 55 gal. barrels......but the butt log DID kill three fuses on the log-lifter motor, just trying to load it onto the mill bed!!

Also got around two cord of firewood out of the tops from that tree......and lots and lots of boards!!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 15, 2013)

Veneer walnut 18" diameter and 12' long fetches $750-$1000 bucks around here at the mill. Nice boards there scotty!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Veneer walnut 18" diameter and 12' long fetches $750-$1000 bucks around here at the mill. Nice boards there scotty!


This was a "yard bird" tree, I called around and no mills would touch it.  A guy up the road has this Woodmizer mill, and on the last couple cuts in the main cant, we hit a screw!  Only dulled one band blade, it was definitely worth it though.  Lots of fantastic wood in that tree.  Some of it will be a new kitchen table for our house down the road....


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 15, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> This was a "yard bird" tree, I called around and no mills would touch it.  A guy up the road has this Woodmizer mill, and on the last couple cuts in the main cant, we hit a screw!  Only dulled one band blade, it was definitely worth it though.  Lots of fantastic wood in that tree.  Some of it will be a new kitchen table for our house down the road....



I would love a table like that. Then I could get rid of the ugly metal and glass one I have.


----------

